# να γίνει, να αραιωθεί



## dukaine

Why is να used here instead of θα? 

Εκτός από το ότι το βότανο δεν θα αναπτύξει πλήρως τα αρώματα του, το τσάι σας πιθανότατα να γίνει πιο βαρύ και να αραιωθεί η γεύση του.


----------



## Perseas

"θα γίνει" and "θα αραιωθεί" are correct, of course.

But it's a common way to construct phrases with the adverbs "πιθανώς" and "πιθανότατα" followed by "να", probably by analogy to "(είναι) πιθανό να".
"Είναι πιθανό να βρέξει σήμερα".
"Πιθανό (είναι) να βρέξει σήμερα".
"Πιθανώς να βρέξει σήμερα".
"Πιθανότατα να βρέξει σήμερα".


----------



## dukaine

Perseas said:


> "θα γίνει" and "θα αραιωθεί" are correct, of course.
> 
> But it's a common way to construct phrases with the adverbs "πιθανώς" and "πιθανότατα followed by "να", probably by analogy to "(είναι) πιθανό να".


That's very helpful, thank you! Always exciting to learn more native-speak 🙂


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks Perseas - I couldn't figure it out either. Now you say it's obvious!  


> ...το τσάι σας πιθανότατα να γίνει πιο βαρύ και να αραιωθεί η γεύση του.



If I take βαρύ here as = δυνατό = "strong", the two halves of this clause seem contradictory.  Tea that is stronger but with a diluted flavour .  Or does βαρύς mean something else in this context?


----------



## Perseas

Helleno File said:


> If I take βαρύ here as = δυνατό = "strong", the two halves of this clause seem contradictory.  Tea that is stronger but with a diluted flavour .  Or does βαρύς mean something else in this context?


I agree the two halves seem contradictory.

I found the text on internet and the previous sentence reads  "Αν θέλετε να απολαύσετε την πραγματική γεύση του τσαγιού σας και την αποφυγή θερμίδων, θα πρέπει να αφήσετε το γάλα και τη ζάχαρη εκτός κούπας." So, I deduce that the addition of milk and sugar would make it "βαρύ".


----------



## Helleno File

Perseas said:


> I agree the two halves seem contradictory.
> ... So, I deduce that the addition of milk and sugar would make it "βαρύ".


Thanks Perseas - your research explains it all with the reference to calories (θερμίδες).  But overall, speaking personally, my reaction is that popular idiomatic English expression we very rarely use literally but justified in this case: "not my cup of tea"!


----------



## Perseas

Helleno File said:


> But overall, speaking personally, my reaction is that popular idiomatic English expression we very rarely use literally but justified in this case: "not my cup of tea"!


Your reaction to what?


----------



## bearded

dukaine said:


> τα αρώματα του


Marginal remark:  I suppose it should be τα αρώματ*ά* του.


----------



## Helleno File

Perseas said:


> Your reaction to what?


The recipe for the tea!


----------



## Αγγελος

The whole passage sounds somewhat unidiomatic. We definitely would never say « να απολαύσετε [...] την αποφυγή θερμίδων» (it sounds just as odd as "enjoy the avoidance of calories" would in English), and I don't think we would say «εκτός κούπας» or «να αραιωθεί η γεύση του». As for βαρύ, in that context I suppose it means 'less digestible', 'heavy on the stomach'.


----------

